# Spacex Rideshare Pricing



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Where else can you go to get simplied on the spot pricing for how much it will take to launch your next satellite? Just like his cars, simplified, up front, price it yourself, take it or leave it. Gotta love the way this man does business (for the most part!). https://www.spacex.com/rideshare/index.html


----------

